# Issue with ASUS RTN13U firmware



## amjath (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys,
It was running smooth with 1.0.2.0 firmware. Found a beta version 7.6.2.2 and updated it. Ran into some issues so downgraded it. So anyone owning this router, can tell me which firmware are you using??

Also I have a series of issues to discuss with.


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2012)

Edit: 

When the router was running 1.0.2.0 firmware OOB my shared files between windows 8 and win xp was great. But after firmware update, my router's DHCP IP sets as different network [192.168.2.1]. I downgraded my firmware again to 1.0.2.0 and I manually set the ip as 192.168.1.233 to access my router.

After all these things now i cannot share my folders between pc's also I cannot ping one pc to other please help


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahem please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2012)

contact @dashing.sujay(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/86068.html).he has experience with this router.


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

thx just PMed him


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 6, 2012)

Try Reset ! BTW I got B1 ver of this router!
Whats your Variant?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

There is no mention of b1 version on the box so it's a non b1 version


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

^Look at the bottom of router:

*event.asus.com/2009/networks/3gsupport/images/chkhw.jpg

I guess the latest firmware is 2.0.2.5o .

What other issues are you facing ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

No not B1.

for non b1 they stopped updating firmware [1.0.2.0] in 2010 itself.

this is how my pc is connected
*i.imgur.com/D3rmK.jpg?1

internet on all devices working. but pinging from pc1 to pc2/ router ip is not possible @ the moment. so i could not share


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

What error does it says on pinging ?

I'll look at my router settings and revert back in 2 days, currently everything is packed up.

btw Have you tried resetting the router?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

destination host unreachable when i ping from pc 2 to pc 1's ip [which is assigned automatically]. 

Before this firmware update process everything was working fine. Sharing of folders from both PC's. I screwed everything 

thx anyways i'll wait


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

hmm you still haven't answered that if you have attempted to reset ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

I did reset my router after that only I can access my internet on all devices simultaneously. Before the reset thing I did. I had to restart my router everytime when I turn on my wifi. Now this problem solved


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2012)

can somebody please help me cracking my head  couldnt figure out what is the issue


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

no experience with router usb port sharing but maybe network settings can solve this ping problem.in the figure posted above mention the ip of pc1 & pc2 along with modem & router dhcp status & range.


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not sharing with USB port of my router. I'm trying to establish basic Windows folder sharing. I know the issue is with the router but couldn't figure out. pc 1 and pc 2 are said to obtain ip address automatically.
DHCP server is enabled in router 
*i.imgur.com/r4EW4.jpg

modem dhcp server

*i.imgur.com/NsbBM.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

your settings are a mess.you have set same ip range in modem & router creating another conflict.i suggest you setup your network from start by reading this(*courtesy of just4kix who wrote this useful guide*):
*dw4.convertfiles.com/files/0038625001355031147/setup of ut-300r2 with linksys wrt54g.pdf


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2012)

Start router IP range from 192.168.2.1, preferably.


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks both of u.
I can now ping from PC 2 [Win 8] to PC 1 [XP] but not from PC 1 to PC 2.

Note: Trust me I made had it on the same network before but why it wasn't working.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 9, 2012)

I was wondering one more thing. Dr. Surf (inbuilt diagnostic) was supposed to self diagnose and make changes accordingly.


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2012)

I see.

The shared drives of PC 1 [XP] are easily accessible by PC 2 and PC 2 can be ping PC 1 [192.168.1.14].

But from PC 1 I cannot ping PC 2 [Windows 8, 192.168.2.100]

Now please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

check win 8 firewall settings or turn it off(along with any other firewall) & then try pinging PC2 from PC1.


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> check win 8 firewall settings or turn it off(along with any other firewall) & then try pinging PC2 from PC1.



firewall turned off in both the pc's and also router's too


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2012)

Router firewall has got no relation with sharing of files, windows setting has to be the culprit.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2012)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt on both PCs & post results.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2012)

No cmd command works in win 8.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

it works in windows 8. Will post it when i get home


----------



## gcbeldar (Dec 10, 2012)

amjath said:


> No not B1.
> 
> for non b1 they stopped updating firmware [1.0.2.0] in 2010 itself.
> 
> ...



As per the diagram, Phone line is to be connected to the Modem not to the router ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

yes dude i know and it is connected to modem not router. I know the difference between both my issue is not about internet. it is about sharing folders


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

PC 1 [XP]
*i.imgur.com/b8yrt.jpg

PC 2 [Win 8]
*i.imgur.com/I6Twr.jpg

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2012)

it is not related to your issue at the moment still no harm in knowing it.it seems that by default ping is disabled on windows 8 default firewall configuration & there is a way to enable it without disabling the firewall.
How to Enable Ping Echo Replies in Windows 8 - How-To Geek

now coming to issue at hand i suspect that xp can not access windows 8 shared folders because of incorrect sharing settings.make sure that your xp admin account password is not blank.also check that in win 8 network sharing center type is "home" & in advanced setting password protected sharing is enabled which will prompt for your win 8 username/password when accessing from xp.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

As the link says to enable the file sharing inbound it is enabled. password protected sharing I disabled it. Let me enable it and let u know.

Note: First time it was enabled and sharing works then I disabled it since it was annoying


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2012)

Edit: still couldn't ping windows 8 PC or the router LAN IP from xp.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2012)

forget about pinging win 8 for now.which router lan ip are you pinging anyway?192.168.2.1 is your router home address but what ip it is getting from modem you can not know for sure if dhcp is enabled in modem.just focus on accessing shared folders/drives from xp for which password protected sharing is must.


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2012)

Not successful I did it. I use this command in run \\pc2 IP\shared folder name . It should ask for username and password right but instead error shots.

Note: I did not do any changes in modem. It's still the same for the past 2 years lol


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahem Ahem my issue is not resolved yet please help!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

can't see the error shots.btw what result/error you get when using windows explorer to access win 8 from xp.


----------

